# Yellow Rattle in hay field



## swmtjohn (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello, while browsing the internet to try and solve my problem, I came across this website. Very interesting site.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has had to try and remove Yellow Rattle (Rhinanthus Minor) from their hay fields? I have a 10 acre grass hay field that we bale and sell the bales to people with horses so I have to be careful with the chemicals that i may use. This yellow rattle has really taken over this year and i am looking for options on how to get rid of it. Turns out that this plant is almost like an annual wildflower that is semi-parasitic and likes to attach itself to grass roots. It is not considered a noxious weed.

I read where i could have some success with applying 2,4-d in the spring or maybe even mowing the field after the plant flowers and before it goes to seed but i was hoping someone has dealt with this plant before. I suppose my last option would be to apply Glyphosate and start over with new grass seed.

Thanks for your time, John.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

2-4-d should work. u should also look at pastora by 3M. It just depends what type of grass you have on what would be best to spray.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

You may also think about a fall treatment with a 2-4d+ some Banvil then you have no worries about residual in the hay next spring.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

John,

Thank you for joining HayTalk and for your first post, and welcome to this site. Where are you located relative to Dillon, MT? I spent 13.5 yrs in Montana and still consider it my adopted state. Two of our children were born in Bozeman, and we spent 7 yrs near Huntley.

Most of us are not familiar with 'Yellow Rattle," but it appears to be a broadleaf weed that some people call a wildflower. As a broadleaf weed, you should be able to control it with Weedmaster, a combination of 2,4-D and Dicamba. This herbicide has some residual, but is considered safe to use in pastures where one wants to plant legumes such as clovers, as the residual does not last very long. The Dicamba in Weedmaster makes it more effective than 2,4-D by itself.

In SW MT you are not that far from Bozeman and Montana State University. If you cared to contact MSU, they could refer you to their weed scientist for the best options for controlling Yellow Rattle. One person who comes to mind is Dr. Burce Maxwell, (406) 994-5717, email: [email protected]

Good luck with eliminating your broadleaf weed problem.

Vincent


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

John, I did a little research on Yellow Rattle and it seems to be a very unusual weed....with parasitic roots that tap into other root systems to steal nitrogen.

What I gather is that you need to attack it several different ways. 2-4d does not always prove to be effective but should be employed as a tool.

Since YR is a annual it needs to be prevented from going to seed, so when you see the first signs of blooming it should be mowed.

Another item of interest is that the seed is only viable for up to three years so a 3 year regimen would be required to break the hold.

Quite invasive and another introduced species for folks all across the country to deal with.....it seems that right now it is mainly in the Northern span of our country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmtjohn (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I live in the Anaconda/Butte area and i will definitely keep the MSU contact in mind. I did spray 2,4-d on the field late last fall but that was mainly to take care of a little thistle. Also, just today, I heard back from a few weed extension agents from a nearby counties. One agent has been trying to find something that will help control yellow rattle for years and what he has found is that Escort applied at 1oz per acre in the spring seems to perform very well although he did say it appeared to stunt the growth of the grass for that first year. The other agent thought i should try 2,4-d and Telar in the spring but she was not too confident of the results.

Anyway, thanks again and if i have anymore information, i will pass it along.


----------

